

Hack like a champion today - hbien
http://flickr.com/photos/catatronic/1868720700/

======
hbien
I'm a recent CS grad from UCSD. In our new CS building, there's a sign that
pretty much brightened my day the first time I saw it.

Thanks to this guy for putting getting the CS department to put it up:

[http://michael-mccracken.net/wp/2007/04/12/hack-like-a-
champ...](http://michael-mccracken.net/wp/2007/04/12/hack-like-a-champion-
today/)

------
TheTarquin
That's awesome! That's going on the white board at work first thing tomorrow
morning.

